

Startup Quote: Tim Westergren, founder, Pandora - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/2746564464

======
raychancc
Just be prepared for a long and often uncertain journey. The good stuff
doesn’t come easy.

\- Tim Westergren (@timwestergren)

<http://startupquote.com/post/2746564464>

